# Superior mesentric venography



## krishna.k (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,

How to code selective catheterization of superior mesentric vein and if venography performed.

36011 
XXXXX?

Thanks in Advance.

Krishna CPC


----------



## Anug123 (Feb 25, 2010)

It all depends on whether the MD felt as if he were just completing the portal evaluation, or if he had done a basic exam and now was further imaging another area. As flow is away from the splenic hilum, he may not have seen this area at all during the initial portogram, in which case I would not additionally code. If he did get contrast in this area and was suspicious of some varices, then imaged after the catheter movement to re-evaluate this possibility, I would add 75774 with 75885. The SMV is a separate branch that would be coded with 75774 as there is no other appropriate code for this area and it is an additional selective branch evaluated after the basic portal. 
Reference:Z

Hope this helps..

Regards
Prabha


----------

